# How does one stop pigeons from eating grass seed?



## TitanicWreck

A friend lives near Boston and has been trying to seed his lawn.
A pigeon must have spotted him seeding the lawn, as he landed to have lunch- this pigeon must have told his friends, as he came back with a good dozen birds..My friend was stunned he came home and his lawn was covered with pigeons eating his seed.

It seems all the seed he is putting down gets eaten by pigeons.

Is there a way to discourage the pigeons from eating grass seed without harming them?
Is there a brand of grass seed that pigeons might find foul tasting?

Someone suggested if he puts a statue of an owl, or other predatory bird on his lawn, the pigeons will see this and think the bird is real-and thus stay away- Does such a decoy work?

Thanks!


Tarn Stephanos


----------



## KIPPY

Save your money on the owl. Tried it when i was trying to keep the pijs from eating the dog food. It didn't work.
I think they sell some kind of netting at lowes or home depot that may help.

good luck,
kim


----------



## John_D

Kim's right! Some years back, I was 'persuaded' by apartment management I should try to deter pigeons. So, I got me a plastic owl, dutifully put it in position... and within half a day one of 'my' juveniles was perched on its head  Right now, the owl is stuck in a corner of the balcony where, for three weeks, it kept guard on a pair of ferals sitting on plastic eggs!

Fact is, any number of birds will eat up the grass seed if they happen to spot it, not just pigeons. To give seed a better chance, really I think your friend may need to stake out some netting designed to keep birds off so it is a little ways off ground level. Kim - I guess Lowes and Home Depot is what we in UK would call a 'garden center' ?

John


----------



## KIPPY

"I guess Lowes and Home Depot is what we in UK would call a 'garden center' ?"
Garden center would work.  
Pigeons would perch with an attitude >  < on the owl i had. 
The owl is out there somewhere just taking up space as lawn decor. LOL!


----------



## Snowbird

When the doves here about, you may as well plant a rock garden with cactus.


----------



## Feefo

Someone in the park was complaining to me about how the gardeners had sowed grass seed on a patch of the putting green and it was immediately covered with wood pigeons...but then he said that the grass grew anyway. I think that if he sows enough he will win. I have been scattering seed in the turned earth in may garden for the collared doves and wood pigeons that visit every day. They are always munching at what I put down, but even so there are seeds sprouting all over the place when I would rather have bare earth at the moment.  

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather

When I reseed my lawn, I do it towards dusk. When it's Just light enough for me to see what I'm doing, but dark enough that the pijjies are tucked away in the nests for the night. 
It works well for me.  (gotta love that face)

Cindy


----------



## maryco

We have the same problem here in our building, every year when the gardeners put the grass seed down I see all the pigeons eating it!


----------



## Keys & Eyegone

My mom did as mentoned above and waited till dusk, then she racked the seed in a little bit, then she covered it with one quarter inch of top soil. And she gaurds it with the garden hose.  You have to buy the fast germinating kind because one kind she bought germ. in 28 days and she lost that battle. But the next bag germ. in 5-7 days and now we have grass. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Whitefeather

*My mom did as mentoned above and waited till dusk*
I'm glad that little 'tid bit' of information helped. 
Now that the grass is sprouting you shouldnt' (hopefully) have any problems. 

My flock of just loves it when I do my weekly lawn mowing.  

Cindy


----------

